# Prta tx



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any information, callbacks...thanks!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

13 to the WM's in the AM. Sorry no numbers


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

13 to 4th in the Open tomorrow morning. 

3,6,13,18,24,26,39,45,52,53,65,69,70


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur:
Scratches: 6, 13, 17, 46, 56, 61
Rotation: 66 15 30 45

UNOFFICIAL callbacks after land triple, all pheasant hens, with 2 retired:

2 8 9 11 14 15 (starts land blind) 16 19 20 23 25 28 29 31 32 33 34 35 36 38 39 40 47 48 49 53 57 58 59 60 62 63 64 65 66 (35 dogs called back)

Test dog 8 a.m. Don't be late! I am guessing location is same, but look for signs.


----------



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

Any word on qual and derby


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I know Chuck Schweikert won the Qual with dog #5 Gus and Avant got 2nd with Gus litter mate #15 Reba. 

That's all I got.


----------



## Pkmirau (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

9 back in the morning to the 4th in the Derby but all I know are 4, 12 and 19.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Qual placements.....18, 15, 24, 5. RJ 9, jam - 2 & 13.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Derby 4th- 3,4,5,9,10,12,16,18,19


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

kpolley said:


> Qual placements.....18, 15, 24, 5. RJ 9, jam - 2 & 13.


Congrats!!! To all!! 
I believe 24 in qual is a Flirt baby. Babyducks Puddle Jumper " Ducky" and John Close. 
Congrats on the qual 3rd!!!!!m


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Cowtown said:


> I know Chuck Schweikert won the Qual with dog #5 Gus and Avant got 2nd with Gus litter mate #15 Reba.
> 
> That's all I got.


My apologies, I got the wrong Schweikert dog.


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Open results:
1st - 18 FC Rock River Benjamin, H-Eckett
2nd - 52 FC R.M.R.'s Sampson, H-Eckett
3rd - 13 FC-AFC In The Hunt Farm's Executive Sweet, O/H-Tom Bogusky
4th - 25 FC Tucker Copy of Carbon, H-Eckett
RJAM - 3 Elmingo's Little Man, H-Trott
JAMs - 39, 45, 53, 69


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well, Congratulations to Blackwater Retrievers......and ...3rd - 13 FC-AFC In The Hunt Farm's Executive Sweet, O/H-Tom Bogusky, well done!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Did 18 win the Qual or #5? Thanks!


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

JKOttman said:


> Did 18 win the Qual or #5? Thanks!


18

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/viewentries.aspx?eid=6337

Again...my apologies.


----------

